

Social Skills Bootcamp - nspeller
http://justinmares.com/social-skills-as-exercise/

======
coopdog
I think learning to tell stories is a huge leap forward. I used to have no
idea about this, but over time have noticed that effective leaders can rewrite
history or light up the path through the future with an effective story.

(On a side note, I'd totally pay for a social skills bootcamp! I bet there are
a ton of tiny improvements they could teach most people within the first 30
seconds of observing them)

~~~
chrsstrm
How much would you pay? Let's say something that taught you how to effectively
enter and leave conversations in a positive light, basic body language reading
to gauge your audience's interest, and maybe 10 or so basic conversational
tools?

~~~
QuantumGuy
I would pay a grand or so a month if not more

